# Werden bei euch VZ Rollen auch so verschleudert?



## Varitu (19. August 2011)

Hallo,

bei mir auf dem Server kann man als VZ besser Gold mit reinen Mats erzielen als mit fertigen Rollen. Dies geht soweit das wirklich gute VZ-Rollen teils um 5G angeboten werden, der Matspreis im AH dafür meist über 300-400G liegt. (atm ca. Staub 10G, große Essenz 70G, großer Splitter 75G).

Klar, für lowi-VZ kann ich es ja verstehen, einfach skillen und verschleudern, aber VZ-Rollen ab 510-515 für so wenig Gold? Das macht einen Eindruck als wenn der VZ als Beruf gar nicht mehr benötigt wird, der große Erlös kommt nur durch entzaubern und verkauf an welche die durch Gold schnell skillen wollen.

Wie ist es auf euren Servern?

Gruß varitus


----------



## Cassiopheia (20. August 2011)

Kommt sehr stark auf die VZ an ob es sich rentiert oder nicht.. Einige werden zu extremen Dumpingpreisen verkauft, andere wiederum die kaum Mats brauchen wechseln für sehr viel Gold den Besitzer.. VZ Rollen Markt ist mir aber zu mühsam bei uns auf dem Server


----------



## Cassiopheia (20. August 2011)

- einmal zu schnell auf senden geklickt -


----------



## Kyrador (22. August 2011)

Das Problem ist von Blizzard "hausgemacht" und beabsichtigt. Es gibt sehr viele Verzauberer... entweder man kennt jemanden in der Gilde oder hat extra nen Twink nur für den Beruf. Für zweiteres braucht man die Mats zum Skillen, wodurch diese ziemlich teuer werden. Zudem gibt es keine seltenen Rezepte mehr... mal von den drei BoE-Rezepten für die Armschienen kannst du dir als VZ quasi alle Rezepte problemlos kaufen. Dafür braucht man aber Splitter, wer die nicht selbst farmt, muss im AH einkaufen... wo es zu BC-Zeiten wirklich noch Rezepte gab, die auf einem Server quasi nur drei, vier Personen beherrscht haben, kann die heute nunmal jeder.
Last but not least: es gibt noch genug Spieler, die gar nicht wissen, dass man Verzauberungen direkt per Rolle im AH kaufen kann, die denken immer noch, sie müssen unbedingt einen VZ finden, der ihnen für Mats das Zeug draufzaubert


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. August 2011)

Auf meinem Server kann man noch ganz gut Gold mit VZ machen die Kristalle brauchen und generell mit Waffenverzauberungen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (22. August 2011)

wäre ja froh, wenn ich die Rollen für 5g losbekäme, aber bei uns sind ein paar Chars, die ALLE Berufe im AH preislich zerstören  habe den Eindruck, daß es ein und der selbe im RL ist!

kaum daß 4.2 da war, bekam ich z.B. für meine Makellosen Bälge so 500-700g, er hat dann seine direkt für 200 reingetan, und irgendwer (ich nicht) hat dann wieder für 197 rein und jetzt gehen sie für 175 weg 

Rollen gebe ich mittlerweile an die Kunden *nach Absprache*, somit kann ich die Mats dann für eigene VZ nutzen


----------



## Sztyk (20. September 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> wäre ja froh, wenn ich die Rollen für 5g losbekäme, aber bei uns sind ein paar Chars, die ALLE Berufe im AH preislich zerstören  habe den Eindruck, daß es ein und der selbe im RL ist!
> 
> kaum daß 4.2 da war, bekam ich z.B. für meine Makellosen Bälge so 500-700g, er hat dann seine direkt für 200 reingetan, und irgendwer (ich nicht) hat dann wieder für 197 rein und jetzt gehen sie für 175 weg
> 
> Rollen gebe ich mittlerweile an die Kunden *nach Absprache*, somit kann ich die Mats dann für eigene VZ nutzen



das war doch aber schon immer so!
sind halt leute die irgendwie nen kaufmännisches verstädnis haben das leider gegen 0 zu tendieren scheint -.-

schade halt wenn man drüber nachdenkt das man aufgrund solcher typen nur 5% von dem umsetzt was man eigtl erwirtschaften könnte (ohne das man Leute übern tisch zieht)


----------



## Grushdak (21. September 2011)

Sztyk schrieb:


> das war doch aber schon immer so!
> sind halt leute die irgendwie nen kaufmännisches verstädnis haben das leider gegen 0 zu tendieren scheint -.-
> ...


Kein kaufmännisches Verständnis haben eher die Spieler, die meinen das Nonplusultar zu Wucherpreisen zu verkaufen.
IM RL wären diese schon am ersten Tage pleite.

Ich habe auch ne zeitlang ganz bewußt Sachen zum halben Preis ins AH gesetzt.
Gut, wer meint, viel bezahlen zu wollen, soll es tun.
Nur werden damit indirekt auch die Goldseller etc. gefördert.
Manche scheinen bei den Preisen WoW mit ROM zu verwechseln. 

Und ich warte immer noch auf die Umsetzung des vor Längerem von Schneesturm angekündigtem Entgegenwirken bezüglich so mancher Wucherpreise. 

ps. 
Und Kyrador sagt es ...
Heutzutage können viele Spieler fast alles.
Der Markt ist dermaßen gesättigt, das hohe Preise gar nicht mehr gerechtferigt sind.


----------



## Jackie251 (22. September 2011)

Sztyk schrieb:


> das war doch aber schon immer so!
> sind halt leute die irgendwie nen kaufmännisches verstädnis haben das leider gegen 0 zu tendieren scheint -.-
> 
> schade halt wenn man drüber nachdenkt das man aufgrund solcher typen nur 5% von dem umsetzt was man eigtl erwirtschaften könnte (ohne das man Leute übern tisch zieht)



Immer wieder witzig wenn religionen aufeinander treffen.

Käufmännisches Verständnis??
Es handelt sich dabei um Spielgeld - also jemand der wirklich auch nur ansatzweise wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sein möchte, wird dies wohl in der Realität versuchen und gewiss nicht im WOW Auktionshaus.
WOW ist Unterhaltung, reiner Freizeitspaß und ja es gibt dann Menschen die finden es toll in der Freizeit eine Schnurr ins Wasser zu halten (nennen sich Angler), andere fahren Ski, gehen wandern, spielen Schach oder schrauben an Autos rum.
Ein paar spielen eben auch Computerspiele, davon welche WOW und auch diese teilen sich auf in solche deren Glück im raiden liegt, andere ownen low BGs, wieder welche wollen Erfolge sammeln, manch einer hat Spaß beim farmen.

Durchaus gibs dabei Menschen, die die Freizeitbeschäftigung des anderen Belächeln. 

Und dann gibt es da noch diejenigen die gerne Goldis aus dem AH kratzen wollen. Und von denen gehen regelmäßig welche über das belächeln hinaus und erklären alle die nicht in der Religion "maximaler virtueller Profit" leben zu den dümmsten Menschen die es gibt. 

auch wenn sich ein Sztyk soetwas nicht vorstellen kann, ja es gibt mache die gucken abends 1h TV und spielen gar nicht WOW, stell dir das mal vor die haben ihre Freizeit verbraucht und nicht ein Stück Gold dazubekommen!!
Andere spielen WOW aber raiden, obwohl jeder weis das man sie Epics eher nicht verkaufen kann und Buff/Reppen eher Kosten verursacht, aus kaufmännischer Sicht ist raiden einfach lächerlich was. 

Wieder andere wollen einen Beruf skillen, warum auch immer. Die wollen damit kein Gold scheffen sondern nur den Beruf haben. Die Skillprodukte wollen sie nur abstoßen, die haben einfach kein Interesse daran die Preise auszuloten und gute Profite zu machen, die suchen ihren Spielspaß woanders. Nun mag das in deiner Realität schwer verständlich sein, das man Spaß auch ohne max_Profi haben kann, aber versuche doch mal auch deren Religion zu akzeptieren ohne sie für blöd zu verklären.
20 echte Euro ausgeben für einen Kinobesucht sind kaufmännisch schlecht, das Geld ist einfach nur weg - trotzdem machen das viele Menschen zur Unterhaltung.
Beim skillen Verzaubermaterial im virtuellen Wert von 1000 Gold zu verbrauchen und die Produkte für 50g verkaufen ist kaufmännisch schlecht - kann aber trotzdem die bessere Unterhaltung für eine Person sein als 2 Wochen das AH zu belagern..

Ach ja, zwei kleine punkte noch:
- Wenn du wirklich an max_Profit glaubst, warum jammerst du dann wenn jemand etwas billig ins AH stellt? Wenn du wirklich glaubst, dass der Markwert 20 mal so groß ist und man auch bei so einen Preis genug Käufer findet, dann kaufe das Zeug doch auf und verkaufe es mit fettem Grinsen zum 20 fachen Preis weiter.
Ich glaube eher du bist der Wasserhändler in der Wüste der jammert das er nur dann 2000 Euro für ein Glas Wasser verlangen kann, wenn kein anderer Händler vor Ort ist. Buhuhu die anderen machen den Wasserpreis kaputt. Genau DAS ist aber der Kerngedanke des Kapitalismus: eine Ware ist immer zum optimalen Preis verfügbar, weil jeder Anbieter bestrebt sein muss die Konkurrenz auszubooten. Und derjenige der nur ein Nischenprodukt hat aber nicht flexibel auf die Marklage reagieren kann - der SOLL in dem System scheitern.


- Worüber genau jammerst du?
Wenn im AH nur noch "Wirtschaftsexperten" unterwegs sind, glaubst du da wäre dein Stand besser?
Alle wollen maximalen Profit für ihre Rohstoffe, aber keiner wäre bereit 10g für eine Glyphe zu bezahlen, Geschweige denn mehr.
Das man im AH überhaupt Gold "verdienen" kann liegt daran das so wenige Interesse daran haben!
Denn der gleiche der diese Rollen für einen Bruchteil der Materialkosten verkauft, ist derjenige der auch sein Erz zum Spottpreis anbietet (Hauptsache alles schnell weg) und ebenfalls derjenige der für seine neue Rüstung die Juwelen zum ICH-MUSS-DAS-JETZT-HABEN-PREIS kauft. 
Ok in manchen Bereichen kann man im AH kein Gewinn machen, weil da andere Spieler aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht schlecht handeln - dafür basiert der Reichtum, der in allen anderen Kategorien erzeugbar ist, genau auf diesen GLEICHEN SPIELERN.

gruß
Jackie


----------



## Gandolfini (22. September 2011)

Hab gestern 20x Armschienen +50 Int hergestellt und für je 1200g ins ah, Mal sehn wird bestimmt gekauft. Da es nicht angeboten wird und als ich Werbung machte wurde auch ein paar sofort gekauft. Hatte noch soviele Verzaubermats rumliegen.


----------



## madmurdock (22. September 2011)

Du wirst wohl die Enchants erstellt haben, die die Allgemeinheit haeufig zum skillen genutzt hat. Natuerlich liegt dann hier ein Ueberfluss vor, der die Nachfrage 100 mal abdeckt. Dass der Sell Preis so zum Witz verkommt ist dann die Folge. Naechste mal beim Skillen abchecken, was selten im AH ist und dort dann seine Mats zum Skillen investieren.


----------



## Malohin (28. Oktober 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> [...] Wieder andere wollen einen Beruf skillen, warum auch immer. Die wollen damit kein Gold scheffen sondern nur den Beruf haben. Die Skillprodukte wollen sie nur abstoßen, die haben einfach kein Interesse daran die Preise auszuloten [...]



Wenn's denen so egal ist, sollen sie ihren Rotz beim NPC verschleudern....


----------



## Rabaz (29. Oktober 2011)

Komisch, wenn ich 500G-Sachen für 5 sehe, dann freue ich mich.


----------



## Mondenkynd (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Relation von Mats + Preis sind Teilweise soweit aus der Luft gegriffen, das ist schon grauenhaft und unrealistisch.

Seit 4.3 jedoch sind die Mats allerdings wieder extrem teuer geworden, da bekommt man keinen Splitter oder Essenz mehr unter 100g.....gut, wenn man massig zu verkaufen hat natürlich.


----------

